# New Madone prototype?



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

Looks like Levi is aboard a new Trek frame...new Madone? Speculation is that Lance isn't the biggest fan of the current redesigned Madone.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Pic doesn't show up for me...


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

*new madone?*










This might be it


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I guess Trek is subbing out their work to PedalForce.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

a guy took some snaps at the nevada city GP.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2225590#poststop


----------



## JSummers (Nov 21, 2008)

fork on Lance's bike looks diff then Levi's bike?


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

JSummers said:


> fork on Lance's bike looks diff then Levi's bike?


It the angle of the shot. Lance is really laying it down. Levi looks a little more conservative.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Things I noticed
-different fork crown design/shape: changes?
-Down Tube looks to be more ovalized in cross section along its entire length from HT to BB, as opposed to the current rounded Triangle at the HT to ovalized at the bottle boss to the BB.
-different & more slender seat stays
-looks like the seat stays are also pushed a little more rearward and aft of the rear axle a bit too (but that could just be photographic angle) Or is the rear axle push forward a couple mm?
-internal cable routing throughout: rear brake appear to enter fore of the head tube as opposed to on the TT; looks like both derailleur cables are inside the downtube and the rear looks to even stay inside the chain stay.
-also looks like there is something on the NDS chainstay too...perhaps an inboard cadence sensor? All three prototype bikes appear to show some ovalized shape right about where the crank arm/pedal would sweep by. Could just be a painted over decal, but what it is the point on a blackened frame.

zac


----------



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

I also noticed the top tube looks straight instead of the sloping top tube on the new style madone, lance always said he was a fan of the straight top tube hince the previous madone models with the straight top tube.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

nicks2192 said:


> I also noticed the top tube looks straight instead of the sloping top tube on the new style madone, lance always said he was a fan of the straight top tube hince the previous madone models with the straight top tube.


I don't see that but who knows. The TT looks to me to be of same shape and slight downward slope. (Note that the Pro frames have a very subtle "compact" look to them anyway, much less so than their Performance counterparts.) Indeed the entire main Triangle from what I can see looks to be very similar.

Here is a link to a side view of the frame: TT is definitely sloping and looks very similar to the current frame.

http://home.gwu.edu/~bdcheung/newmadone1.jpg
http://home.gwu.edu/~bdcheung/newmadone2.jpg


----------



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

nicks2192 said:


> I also noticed the top tube looks straight instead of the sloping top tube on the new style madone, lance always said he was a fan of the straight top tube hince the previous madone models with the straight top tube.


 I agree.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

The collar on the seat mast looks a lot higher than on my frame...

And the mast looks to have been redesigned to have a more aggressive slope...

But in the pictures of Lance/Levi(?) it doesn't look like these changes exist. So I don't know... interesting stuff. Glad they finally went to all internal routing.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow...how quickly things change! 

I can still remember when the original 5 series OCLV came out in 1992. That carbon frame was Trek's flagship for over a decade. Now you have to change every couple of years to keep up with the competition.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

jsedlak said:


> The collar on the seat mast looks a lot higher than on my frame...
> 
> And the mast looks to have been redesigned to have a more aggressive slope...
> 
> But in the pictures of Lance/Levi(?) it doesn't look like these changes exist. So I don't know... interesting stuff. Glad they finally went to all internal routing.


John, the collar is part of the cap and not the mast. It will be different on every bike.


----------



## rlchriss (Jun 13, 2007)

Amazing how a steel race frame (IF) totally changes the context of bike/frame upgrades.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

zac said:


> I don't see that but who knows. The TT looks to me to be of same shape and slight downward slope. (Note that the Pro frames have a very subtle "compact" look to them anyway, much less so than their Performance counterparts.) Indeed the entire main Triangle from what I can see looks to be very similar.
> 
> Here is a link to a side view of the frame: TT is definitely sloping and looks very similar to the current frame.
> 
> ...


Zac,

The second photo, the Astana painted bike ridden by Horner(?) is not a typical Madone either. It has a traditional seat post. The point is, I'm sure Trek is tweaking up something different for the pro tour riders that we won't be riding for a while, if ever.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

ping771 said:


> Zac,
> 
> The second photo, the Astana painted bike ridden by Horner(?) is not a typical Madone either. It has a traditional seat post. The point is, I'm sure Trek is tweaking up something different for the pro tour riders that we won't be riding for a while, if ever.


I guess the seat post differences are VERY subtle.

Here is the present stock frame:

http://cgi.ebay.com/TREK-MADONE-6-9-PRO-RED-Frameset-2009-MODEL-SIZE-54_W0QQitemZ130313876131QQcmdZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item1e574ff2a3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A1205%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

I can't tell them apart.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

ping771 said:


> Zac,
> 
> The second photo, the Astana painted bike ridden by Horner(?) is not a typical Madone either. It has a traditional seat post. The point is, I'm sure Trek is tweaking up something different for the pro tour riders that we won't be riding for a while, if ever.


Appears to be just a painted version of the others. But, it most certainly does not have a traditional seat post. That is standard "new" Madone mast with an extended 160mm mast cap. Both LL and LA appear to have the standard 120mm caps. If anything, it just appears that Trek has slimmed down the mast and the ST a bit, but that is all.

The other changes look very similar to the two black frames ridden by LA and LL. Internal routing, slender stays aft of the rear axle, and new fork.

I wish a NDS photo was available of CH's Madone as I would like to focus on the ovalized area on the NDS chainstay. I don't know what it is, but of the 3 blackened frames there appears to be something there. Two of them appear to have dot in the middle too. 

Also the fact that Horner's frame is painted may be some indication that this is the '10 Madone (And the TdF frame). If they ride them in the Tour, then there is a very strong likelihood that you will see them on P1 and be able to order them come August. Trek prides itself in making the very same frame the Pro's ride available. But damn, with the outfits that I am seeing, I still have no clue how they are meeting the 6.8Kg weight limit. 

zac


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

zac said:


> Appears to be just a painted version of the others. But, it most certainly does not have a traditional seat post. That is standard "new" Madone mast with an extended 160mm mast cap. Both LL and LA appear to have the standard 120mm caps. If anything, it just appears that Trek has slimmed down the mast and the ST a bit, but that is all.
> 
> The other changes look very similar to the two black frames ridden by LA and LL. Internal routing, slender stays aft of the rear axle, and new fork.
> 
> ...


Yeah you're right, Horner's riding a seatmast not a seat post. Hard to tell though b/c the seat mast is thinner and more round (at least from the photo) and the clamp looks like a regular seat post collar. Horner's bike does appear to be a painted version of LL and LA's bike. The bike seems "to regress" from the new Madone look into a more traditional looking frame. I guess Lance (who likes traditional looking frames) has some input on this new iteration of the Madone. I like it though.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

zac said:


> Appears to be just a painted version of the others. But, it most certainly does not have a traditional seat post. That is standard "new" Madone mast with an extended 160mm mast cap. Both LL and LA appear to have the standard 120mm caps. If anything, it just appears that Trek has slimmed down the mast and the ST a bit, but that is all.
> 
> The other changes look very similar to the two black frames ridden by LA and LL. Internal routing, slender stays aft of the rear axle, and new fork.
> 
> ...


Another thing, and this is pure conjecture on my part is that like Lance's bike is different than Horner's painted bike. Horner is actually taller than Lance, yet Horner's bike definitely has a more pronounced top tube slope than Lance's bike, which has a negligible slope, if at all.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

ping771 said:


> Yeah you're right, Horner's riding a seatmast not a seat post. Hard to tell though b/c the seat mast is thinner and more round (at least from the photo) and the clamp looks like a regular seat post collar. Horner's bike does appear to be a painted version of LL and LA's bike. The bike seems "to regress" from the new Madone look into a more traditional looking frame. I guess Lance (who likes traditional looking frames) has some input on this new iteration of the Madone. I like it though.


Yeah, check this link out from thien that I saw this morning, some more and hi-rez photos of the bikes. 

http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/blog/possible-new-trek-madone-for-2010/

pretty much inline with what is being discussed here in this thread.

I recall LA indicating that he liked the new Madone sloping frame (both at rollout, and several times since), even though he had a history of disliking "girl bikes." From the photos I have seen over the last couple of days, it certainly doesn't appear, at least to my eyes, that Trek is going back to a traditional triangle, or even making it less pronounced.

zac


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

ping771 said:


> Another thing, and this is pure conjecture on my part is that like Lance's bike is different than Horner's painted bike. Horner is actually taller than Lance, yet Horner's bike definitely has a more pronounced top tube slope than Lance's bike, which has a negligible slope, if at all.


Lance rides a 58, and from the looks of it, it appears that he is on a 58. Horner probably rides a 56 or a 58, but the looks of it, that bike looks to be a 54. Note all the spacers and the tall seat mast cap. Great way to tell is to follow the TT back and see how it relates with respect to the rear wheel. The smaller Pro version frames have a more pronounced slope. Look at LL's...the TT extends down below the top of rear wheel, it gets progressively more subtle as the frame size increases.


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

dang I just bought my 6 series madone a few weeks ago, hmmm. I think it's gonna be more then enough for me for a few more years, hahha!


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

zac said:


> John, the collar is part of the cap and not the mast. It will be different on every bike.


duhhhhhh. silly me!

btw, my 08 doesn't look like it has an aggressive TT when looking at it from some angles..


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I wonder why there aren't more pictures of Horner's Madone... my guess is the paint job will be similar to what he's riding. Maybe they'll launch it next week with the TdF.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I think you might be right... from Twitter:

"@trek_ben http://twitpic.com/8yofv The view from the Madone launch balcony in Eze. Pretty amazing"


----------

